

Show HN: Weekend Project, Hulu Profanity Filtering - jacobwg
http://jacobwg.com/projects/clean-hulu/

======
jacobwg
This is a Google Chrome extension I wrote that automatically mutes Hulu videos
if profanity is detected in the closed captioning...

The source code is at <https://github.com/jacobwg/clean-hulu> (mostly written
in Coffeescript).

A bookmarklet version can be found at at <http://tmfdb.org/>.

I'd love to hear any feedback you might have - thanks.

------
jeffool
While I've got absolutely no problem with profanity, and have on the rare
occasion been accused of using it a bit much, and probably will never use
this... This is a great idea! Bonus points to you!

------
SpaceDragon
Great idea. Profanity bothers me particularly when I'm watching something with
my daughter. This will come in handy.

